# Which is the correct forum for asking "does program XXX exist on FreeBSD?"



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Jun 22, 2015)

If I've seen a program which is included with, say, a release of Debian, and I don't see a same-named port on FreeBSD, in which of these forums do I ask where an equivalent program might exist on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2015)

Just ask the question. If it's posted in the wrong section a mod will move it for you.


----------



## kpa (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuff that is in the base system or if you think it should be added to the base => 

https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/general.3/

https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/installing-and-upgrading-freebsd.4/

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-current

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-stable



Software that already has a FreeBSD port or needs to have one =>

https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/installation-and-maintenance-of-ports-or-packages.5/

https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/porting-new-software.22/

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-ports


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2015)

Also: http://freshports.org/


----------

